# The early church and Baptismal Regeneration



## Rufus (Mar 4, 2012)

From what I can see (and yes, I've looked at former Puritanboard threads) Baptismal Regeneration was common in the early church, in fact I don't know of anybody who denied it. Can anybody here tell me of anybody who denied Baptismal Regeneration or how the views of the ECF could fit in with the views of the WCF?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2012)

I think if your looking at former threads included these, and included reading them, that you'd find the question pretty thoroughly answered.

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/ecf-baptismal-regeneration-70702/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/church-fathers-baptismal-regeneration-30576/

http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/will-believing-baptismal-regeneration-send-person-hell-36617/


----------



## Rufus (Mar 4, 2012)

py3ak said:


> I think if your looking at former threads included these, and included reading them, that you'd find the question pretty thoroughly answered.
> 
> http://www.puritanboard.com/f57/ecf-baptismal-regeneration-70702/
> 
> ...



When I think of baptismal regeneration I generally think of the Lutheran type not the credo-baptist type, is there a significant difference between the two?


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm not sure what you mean by "the credo-baptist" type: are you thinking of Campbellites?
Your first post asked about the early church; the linked threads speak quite clearly to the topic of the early church and baptismal regeneration.


----------



## Rufus (Mar 4, 2012)

py3ak said:


> I'm not sure what you mean by "the credo-baptist" type: are you thinking of Campbellites?
> Your first post asked about the early church; the linked threads speak quite clearly to the topic of the early church and baptismal regeneration.



Yes I meant the Campbellites. I'm sorry for any confusion, it's just that the one on if those who believe in baptismal regeneration are saved seemed to be focused on the Campbellites and not on Lutherans/Anglicans. Anyways thanks Ruben.


----------



## py3ak (Mar 4, 2012)

Of course there were no Lutherans, Anglicans, or Campbellites in the early church.


----------



## Rufus (Mar 5, 2012)

py3ak said:


> Of course there were no Lutherans, Anglicans, or Campbellites in the early church.



Yes; sorry if I come across as an idiot, I do know there were no Lutherans, Anglicans, or Campbellites in the early church.


----------

